
Top AWS engineer Tim Bray quits $1m-plus job over Amazon firing employees - dsavant
https://www.zdnet.com/article/top-aws-engineer-tim-bray-quits-1m-plus-job-over-amazon-firing-employees/
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23065782](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23065782)

------
floatingatoll
The title misinterprets a statement about options vesting as a salary.

------
naveen99
s/quits/retires

